# DHB and relocation package?



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Hello, I'm contemplating working for a hospital / district health board in NZ. Anyone have success negotiating a relocation package at a DHB position?


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

BUMP. 

Also wondering if anyone has had success (or been denied) getting relocation through a Ministry of Education position (or Ministry of Health / District Health Board)? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi - levels/roles of employment vary greatly within DHBs - can you provide an indication of the role?


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

I'm a speech-language therapist. I'm eligible to work in hospitals and schools. My position is on the Long Term Skilled Shortage List. Sent in EOI and was selected. Waiting on ITA. Right now I am looking at several positions posted online but waiting to apply. Would like to know if relocation is a likely option and something worth discussing.


----------



## actemplin (May 11, 2013)

Can this thread be moved to the main forum- I think I may get more replies. Not sure how to do that?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Thread moved.
Can anyone offer this forum member any assistance ?


----------

